

Inside Facebook security: defending users from hackers - mun2mun
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/25/2996321/inside-facebook-likejackers-spammers-hackers

======
barce
I thought this quote was interesting: "With a high degree of certainty, we
know who you would be friends with."

I guess if I solved one Knuth's hard problems in one of this books and then
sent a friend request telling him I solved it, it would end up in spam.

How sad! The Internet is supposed to help folks get to the other side of the
tracks.

